
Show HN: Single-page web app for prototyping financial scenarios - ryannjohnson
https://github.com/ryannjohnson/financial-simulator
======
bhargav
This is pretty cool Ryan! One small suggestion would be to allow me to remove
a "layer" by right clicking on it. With the preface that i played with this
for only 10 minutes or so, I can't really see an intuitive way of doing so.

